# Johnny Cupcakes Online Store



## megacoool (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.johnnycupcakes.com/shop/

What ecommerce solution does johnny cupcakes use for his online store?


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

It is designed and developed by:

COEUR c03ur.com
516 E. 2nd Street 
South Boston, MA USA 02127 

So it may be a custom app.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thats the farthest thing from custom. He uses mals e-ccommerce .


----------



## megacoool (Oct 8, 2006)

Just curious how you came to that conclusion about Mal's...


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

heres the address of johnny cupcakes cart:
http://ww8.aitsafe.com/cf/review.cfm?userid=A1105938&return=www.johnnycupcakes.com/shop/

heres the address of e-mals demo cart:
http://ww1.aitsafe.com/cf/review.cfm?userid=3100170&return=www.mals-e.com/dm/index.htm

you can see that they are obviously using mals e...


----------



## jarzium (Apr 9, 2006)

i love johnny cupcakes. the designs, the history and the entire concept. but the tshirts are too pricy!


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

if demand is high and shirts are limited like johnnycupcakes, then the price is never too high lol


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

They're only too pricey if you think they should cost less 
Tons of people are buying them at the current prices. Beats the hell out of me, but hey a guy made millions selling pet rocks too so what do I know.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

WOAH.. i just visited his website and man am i disappointed.. I really liekd the old bakery/oven shop!! Although I do like the focus on typography

None the less, just about any open source shopping cart can be designed that way with the right website designer.. MOST designers who are priced under $2000 take an existing shopping cart structure and customize it to suit your website/brand..


----------

